# Iron and African Dwarf Frogs?



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that Iron will kill african dwarf frogs?

Or was it snails?

I just got some Flourish for my live plants, but, I house 2 african frogs and didnt wanna harm them. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I already answered this question in your other thread, but since no one seems to be jumping in here, I'll repeat as it may start some discussion.:roll:

Flourish Comprehensive contains trace minerals that are what is known as heavy metals (iron, copper, zinc, manganese) but in such low amounts that they will cause no harm to any fish, invertebrate, or aquatic creature in the aquarium provided it is not overdosed.

The level of trace metals in many water supplies is far more threatening to fish than what is in Flourish.

Byron.


----------



## Big Fate (Mar 15, 2011)

Byron said:


> I already answered this question in your other thread, but since no one seems to be jumping in here, I'll repeat as it may start some discussion.:roll:
> 
> Flourish Comprehensive contains trace minerals that are what is known as heavy metals (iron, copper, zinc, manganese) but in such low amounts that they will cause no harm to any fish, invertebrate, or aquatic creature in the aquarium provided it is not overdosed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bryon


----------

